# Help with sinking foundation!!



## ryan1221d (Apr 2, 2006)

problem solved


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

Get a second opinion. Speak to an attorney. The disclosure laws here are a mystery to me, but if that guy only lived there for 5 to 6 years, they may have known more than they let you know. If there is a possibility of getting help with the problem, it's worth looking into. Definitely speak to an attorney now. If you wait a year to find out if it's still settling, you may pass a statute of limitations of time to file a claim. $30,000.00 is too much to spend without making some noise.

Tom in KY, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 2, 2006)

Try some other folks and see what the GENERAL concensus is.Dont put your eggs in one basket.
Why is it sinking in the first place?

Did someone set up a transit for hieghts  and plumb the exterior of the house?

Are ther cracks in the foundation and how big?
Unfortunatly if the experts all are in agreement, there are not to many more options that are not the expensive type.
How much property do you have? Can the house be moved to another spot for the same amount of money?Probably not.

My family is from Iowa...I dont remember any hills!!!

Remember the leaning tower of Pisa?.... Charge admission!!

InspectorD


----------



## ryan1221d (Apr 3, 2006)

problem solved


----------

